# FNG who needs to post 15 to get link privileges



## KissMy

What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.

BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.


Spammers are one of the many reasons why we can't have nice things on the web. Stopping them from posting links is a good public service to the users this board offers. It's not stupid at all.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bingo. I was going to say a good way to discourage trolls, but I think discouraging spammers is probably more accurate.


----------



## random3434

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.



Thanks for sharing. *And just an FYI, for not only you, but others that  forget  to follow the rules...............*




> Enforcement of Copyright Policy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just a reminder about our copyright policy...
> 
> "Copyright Guidelines:
> Copyright infringement is illegal. USmessageboard.com will enforce the law. Never post an article in its entirety. When posting copyrighted material, please use small sections or link to the article. When posting copyrighted material you MUST give credit to the author in your post. You are responsible for including links/credit, regardless of how you originally came across the material."
> 
> Beginning today, we ask the assistance of our users in enforcing this policy.
> 
> If you see an article posted in its' entirety, even if a link is provided, please report the post for administrative action.
> 
> Beginning today, when we are made aware of such violations of the site's rules, we will delete the offending post and issue a Copyright Infringement infraction worth 2 points. The infraction will expire in 30 days. Anyone who collects 10 points will automatically be banned from the site for 7 days.
> 
> Feel free to link to sources and quote samples from those sources in your posts. Just don't post all or significant amounts of someone elses material and think the addition of a link makes it ok.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links


You could easily have made 15 posts just by welcoming other noobies in their intro threads.

Ever think of that?


----------



## AllieBaba

I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.

Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"

Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.


----------



## Phoenix

AllieBaba said:


> I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.
> 
> Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"
> 
> Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.


----------



## KissMy

AllieBaba said:


> I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.
> 
> Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"
> 
> Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.



I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.

I may be a nooby to this forum but I know stupid when I see It. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.



Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.

If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.

And please, DO have a nice day.


----------



## Luissa

ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.
> 
> Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"
> 
> Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.
> 
> I may be a nooby to this forum but I know stupid when I see It. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!
Click to expand...


You ARE a noob. And I know a stupid noob when I see one.  YOU are a stupid noob.  The control works fine.  You however are a clusterfuck of whining.  If your arguments are as good as your posts in this thread, probably doesn't matter what BULLshit you try to back them up with anyway.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!



I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...
Click to expand...


I learned how to be all eloquent n shit in anger management class.


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...
Click to expand...


very true and I actually expected more of an ass reaming from Gunny! I guess he just hasn't woke up yet!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very true and I actually expected more of an ass reaming from Gunny! I guess he just hasn't woke up yet!
Click to expand...


Working 1st cup of coffee.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah! the welcome wagon has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned how to be all eloquent n shit in anger management class.
Click to expand...


 Oh, you had eloquent down pat before...  You just learned how to flower it up some.


----------



## KissMy

Gunny said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Easy there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can use foul language with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's rather polite, given dudes first post was an insult to the board and the rules...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very true and I actually expected more of an ass reaming from Gunny! I guess he just hasn't woke up yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Working 1st cup of coffee.
Click to expand...

well look out for when you are number two!


----------



## Dis

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...


Wow.  No offense, dude, but you're about as bright as a gray crayon.


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...


Blow a gasket over YOU?   

Hints from Gunny:  Probably a good idea when going to a new board to read up a little prior to running your suck.  What the fuck would give you the impression you can't cuss on this board?  

Let me know when you want me to change your ID to "LeapsB4Lookin"


----------



## Luissa

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can use foul language with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...

First rule of USMB is you don't talk shit about USMB! You remember that and life will be easier.


----------



## DiveCon

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can use foul language with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...

LOL
welcome to the board
you are in for a serious education with that post

first off, you dont have "freedom of speech" here
this is NOT the US Government, it is a private message board
what you DO have is the freedom to follow the rules of the message board
the few that there actually are


----------



## Colin

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can use foul language with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...


Hey Dude! When you leave, can you walk out backwards so it looks like you are arriving!


----------



## KissMy

Gunny said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow a gasket over YOU?
> 
> Hints from Gunny:  Probably a good idea when going to a new board to read up a little prior to running your suck.  What the fuck would give you the impression you can't cuss on this board?
> 
> Let me know when you want me to change your ID to "LeapsB4Lookin"
Click to expand...


"USMB Rules & Regulations - Language Guidelines: Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion."

It depends on your interpretation of "loosely tolerated". Thanks for the clarification.

I appear to be on the shit list & undergoing the ritual hazing.


----------



## del

KissMy said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.
> 
> Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"
> 
> Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.
> 
> I may be a nooby to this forum but *I know stupid when I see It*. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dis

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow a gasket over YOU?
> 
> Hints from Gunny:  Probably a good idea when going to a new board to read up a little prior to running your suck.  What the fuck would give you the impression you can't cuss on this board?
> 
> Let me know when you want me to change your ID to "LeapsB4Lookin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "USMB Rules & Regulations - Language Guidelines: Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion."
> 
> It depends on your interpretation of "loosely tolerated". Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I appear to be on the shit list & undergoing the ritual hazing.
Click to expand...


Not even in "special" social circles does "loosely tolerated" mean the same as "barely tolerated".

Perhaps it's you that's in need of morning coffee?


----------



## KissMy

This is the blind leading the stupid.

As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.


----------



## Dis

KissMy said:


> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.



Perhaps you could do something as mundane as to learn to use the "quote" function, so those of us stupid people know which of us you deign to speak to.


----------



## Colin

KissMy said:


> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.



Cheer up, the worst is yet to come! 

And remember, when everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.


----------



## California Girl

KissMy said:


> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.



Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!  

Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!


----------



## KissMy

California Girl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
Click to expand...


Thanks Cali Girl! I'm just felling out the mods & administrators like your "GunnyGod". It sucks to invest much time & energy posting on other boards only to get booted by some thin skinned moderator power on a power trip.

Gee I am still here & I am starting to like this place already thanks to some cool mods.

MAN'S GOT TO KNOW HIS LIMITATIONS! ... Clint Eastwood AKA Dirty Harry Callahan.


----------



## strollingbones

what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...

i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee


----------



## KissMy

strollingbones said:


> what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee



FNG means "F**king New Guy"

A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."


----------



## KittenKoder

KissMy said:


> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.



 Why the fuck do you lead yourself?


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee



Took you 2 whole minutes? Damn, I thought I was slow.


----------



## editec

Not a studpid rule for reasons already mentioned.

15 posts?

_Hell! -_ most of us do that daily.

Stop complaining about that minor (and wise) board posting rule that protects us against spammers, and show us what you got.


----------



## Dis

editec said:


> Not a studpid rule for reasons already mentioned.
> 
> 15 posts?
> 
> _Hell! -_ most of us do that daily.
> 
> Stop complaining about that minor (and wise) board posting rule that protects us against spammers, and *show us what you got.*



He did.. Didn't you hear the4 mighty hiss?


----------



## Immanuel

Personally, I don't think 15 is enough.  The reason behind it is to keep spammers away and it seems that it does a fairly decent job of it as we don't get too many of those... thank you Gunny!  I think we still get some ocassionally that will stick around enough and avoid the inevitable ban to post their sales links.



KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow a gasket over YOU?
> 
> Hints from Gunny:  Probably a good idea when going to a new board to read up a little prior to running your suck.  What the fuck would give you the impression you can't cuss on this board?
> 
> Let me know when you want me to change your ID to "LeapsB4Lookin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "USMB Rules & Regulations - Language Guidelines: Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion."
> 
> It depends on your interpretation of "loosely tolerated". Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I appear to be on the shit list & undergoing the ritual hazing.
Click to expand...


Well, if you stick around long enough and post intelligently, I'm sure that will pass.



KissMy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Cali Girl! I'm just felling out the mods & administrators like your "GunnyGod". *It sucks to invest much time & energy posting* on other boards only to get booted by some thin skinned moderator power on a power trip.
> 
> Gee I am still here & I am starting to like this place already thanks to some cool mods.
> 
> MAN'S GOT TO KNOW HIS LIMITATIONS! ... Clint Eastwood AKA Dirty Harry Callahan.
Click to expand...


It also sucks to invest much time & energy posting just to get the privilege to post links to a site no one is going to look at or spend money at... thus the 15 post requirement.

Welcome to USMB.

Immie


----------



## strollingbones

immie, 

am i suppose to be impressed by the fng and his way with military jargon?  i am never sure what to think of that....are you?

your friend,
bones


----------



## Immanuel

strollingbones said:


> immie,
> 
> am i suppose to be impressed by the fng and his way with military jargon?  i am never sure what to think of that....are you?
> 
> your friend,
> bones



I didn't realize FNG was military jargon, but now that you mention it, it makes sense from his answer, much like FUBAR.

Are you supposed to be impressed?  I think he'd like you to be.  Who among us here do not want to impress others?  Some noob's impress us and some don't.  Some grow on us and some we just wish would go away.

Immie


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee


You lose!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee
> 
> 
> 
> You lose!
Click to expand...


Hey now, didn't you take responsibility for the Mal coming here?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee
> 
> 
> 
> You lose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey now, didn't you take responsibility for the Mal coming here?
Click to expand...

No. I didn't take anything, I _was_ responsible for the invite to "tha malignantcontemptible." That has zero to do with this new dork.

By the way, I noticed the new dork didn't reply to my post #5 in this thread, but instead took the excellent advice offered there. So there is hope for this one.

Maybe.


----------



## AllieBaba

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can use foul language with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
Click to expand...



You are an idiot. Your freedom of speech is not guaranteed on sites owned by other people. It's only guaranteed if you choose to write your own book, retard.


----------



## Colin

Immanuel said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> immie,
> 
> am i suppose to be impressed by the fng and his way with military jargon?  i am never sure what to think of that....are you?
> 
> your friend,
> bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize FNG was military jargon, but now that you mention it, it makes sense from his answer, much like FUBAR.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


And REMF!


----------



## KittenKoder

Midnight Marauder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, didn't you take responsibility for the Mal coming here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I didn't take anything, I _was_ responsible for the invite to "tha malignantcontemptible." That has zero to do with this new dork.
> 
> By the way, I noticed the new dork didn't reply to my post #5 in this thread, but instead took the excellent advice offered there. So there is hope for this one.
> 
> Maybe.
Click to expand...


... maybe ...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KittenKoder said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, didn't you take responsibility for the Mal coming here?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I didn't take anything, I _was_ responsible for the invite to "tha malignantcontemptible." That has zero to do with this new dork.
> 
> By the way, I noticed the new dork didn't reply to my post #5 in this thread, but instead took the excellent advice offered there. So there is hope for this one.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... maybe ...
Click to expand...

It's a BIG maybe... He whines about not being able to post links, then I just bet'cha his first one to post will be..... Wiki!


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow a gasket over YOU?
> 
> Hints from Gunny:  Probably a good idea when going to a new board to read up a little prior to running your suck.  What the fuck would give you the impression you can't cuss on this board?
> 
> Let me know when you want me to change your ID to "LeapsB4Lookin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "USMB Rules & Regulations - Language Guidelines: Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion."
> 
> It depends on your interpretation of "loosely tolerated". Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I appear to be on the shit list & undergoing the ritual hazing.
Click to expand...


It means don't piss me the fuck off and we're good.:eusa_


----------



## Gunny

del said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's a good rule. It keeps us from being flooded by noobs who post retarded thread after thread after thread before realizing that #1, all those topics are already in existence, or #2, they're a waste of space.
> 
> Spend a little time learning to get to know the posters and the site before you jump right in and start threads like "END HORSE SLAUGHTER NOW!" or "MY TEACHER SUCKS!"
> 
> Though  "My Teacher Sucks" could be entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.
> 
> I may be a nooby to this forum but *I know stupid when I see It*. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.



Ummm ... matter of perspective and so far, you're the only one on your side.


----------



## Gunny

KissMy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Cali Girl! I'm just felling out the mods & administrators like your "GunnyGod". It sucks to invest much time & energy posting on other boards only to get booted by some thin skinned moderator power on a power trip.
> 
> Gee I am still here & I am starting to like this place already thanks to some cool mods.
> 
> MAN'S GOT TO KNOW HIS LIMITATIONS! ... Clint Eastwood AKA Dirty Harry Callahan.
Click to expand...



Why would I boot you when I can bat you around like a cat does a mouse?

Hint #2 from Gunny:  Don't dis my board nor my mods, and unless you are a complete fuckup, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.
> 
> I may be a nooby to this forum but *I know stupid when I see It*. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
Click to expand...

you are an evil bastard!


( curls up in the fetal position to stop shaking)


----------



## Gunny

Colin said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> immie,
> 
> am i suppose to be impressed by the fng and his way with military jargon?  i am never sure what to think of that....are you?
> 
> your friend,
> bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize FNG was military jargon, but now that you mention it, it makes sense from his answer, much like FUBAR.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And REMF!
Click to expand...


No doubt.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are an evil bastard!
> 
> 
> ( curls up in the fetal position to stop shaking)
Click to expand...


Your point?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.



Hey the rule is there for a reason, spammers dont like it .



WHATS UP BOSS!!!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

There's a 15 post minimum before links and shtuff?

I didn't know that. I think I ate up my 15 being my normal smartass self. Hell, I didn't even do an introductory thread.


----------



## Sunni Man

Much like me. 

Gunny is also sometimes misunderstood


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Gunny said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cali Girl! I'm just felling out the mods & administrators like your "GunnyGod". It sucks to invest much time & energy posting on other boards only to get booted by some thin skinned moderator power on a power trip.
> 
> Gee I am still here & I am starting to like this place already thanks to some cool mods.
> 
> MAN'S GOT TO KNOW HIS LIMITATIONS! ... Clint Eastwood AKA Dirty Harry Callahan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I boot you when I can bat you around like a cat does a mouse?
> 
> Hint #2 from Gunny:  Don't dis my board nor my mods, and unless you are a complete fuckup, you'll be just fine.
Click to expand...


hell gunny you put up with some serious crap from people and they are still members here.

This guy has nothing to worry about


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> 
> 
> you are an evil bastard!
> 
> 
> ( curls up in the fetal position to stop shaking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point?
Click to expand...


I have no point, I am so sorry I said anything.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links


Click here ---> How to bypass vBulletin's permission systems


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see how it prevents noobs from posting redundant topics. It does not even prevent me from spamming ads & pictures. It only prevents a FNG from backing legit argument with facts. I would understand if there were limits on new topic threads or alias multi personality trolls, but this makes no sense. Even the copyrighted material arguement is lame. Posting a link to copyrighted material is better than copying & pasting the material in my post.
> 
> I may be a nooby to this forum but *I know stupid when I see It*. THIS IS A STUPID RULE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
Click to expand...


WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now? 

That was MY idea, and I want my props!


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now?
> 
> That was MY idea, and I want my props!
Click to expand...


I guess Gunny is one of those people with power who does no mind stepping on the little people to look better.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now?
> 
> That was MY idea, and I want my props!
Click to expand...


Sure it was.  I posted that BEFORE I read your PM.  Still a good idea ....


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now?
> 
> That was MY idea, and I want my props!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Gunny is one of those people with power who does no mind stepping on the little people to look better.
Click to expand...


The little people need to stop thinking they're Gunny.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now?
> 
> That was MY idea, and I want my props!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it was.  I posted that BEFORE I read your PM.  Still a good idea ....
Click to expand...


Uh huh.  **looks at 5am timestamp on PM** 

Mean.

Least Del knew it was my idea.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Gunny said:


> Make sure every time he gets to 14 posts one gets "lost".


Much simpler to just go into AdminCP and change his usergroup back to the pre-15 post one, then no matter how many posts he accumulates he won't be able to post links, until you go back in and permission him!


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF.. You takin credit for my shit now?
> 
> That was MY idea, and I want my props!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was.  I posted that BEFORE I read your PM.  Still a good idea ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  **looks at 5am timestamp on PM**
> 
> Mean.
> 
> Least Del knew it was my idea.
Click to expand...


That 5AM timestamp is meaningless since I didn't read it at 5 AM.  You probably COULD consider that sometimes, it is within the realm of possibilities that two or more people can actually have the same or similar idea.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.

I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.

And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.

So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.

Cause rules are rules.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

RetiredGySgt said:


> Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.
> 
> I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.
> 
> And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.
> 
> So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.
> 
> Cause rules are rules.


~yawn~

15 posts in a welcome thread, or welcoming others aren't "meaningless" posts. It's such a minor requirement, it shouldn't bother anyone. Lots of forums have this type of requirement, I have seen them range from 5 to 50 posts, and some also even have a time requirement, such as a week or more!

It's an effective spam stopper and it works. Clearly nothing to get all butthurt over.


----------



## RadiomanATL

There are some people/posters who go out of their way to get butthurt, and over the stupidest shit too.


----------



## Colin

RadiomanATL said:


> There are some people/posters who go out of their way to get butthurt, and over the stupidest shit too.



He is just lubricating his orifice to make it easier.


----------



## Gunny

Midnight Marauder said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.
> 
> I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.
> 
> And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.
> 
> So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.
> 
> Cause rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ~yawn~
> 
> 15 posts in a welcome thread, or welcoming others aren't "meaningless" posts. It's such a minor requirement, it shouldn't bother anyone. Lots of forums have this type of requirement, I have seen them range from 5 to 50 posts, and some also even have a time requirement, such as a week or more!
> 
> It's an effective spam stopper and it works. Clearly nothing to get all butthurt over.
Click to expand...



Oh ... that's right ... take credit for my yawn, fucker.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Gunny said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.
> 
> I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.
> 
> And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.
> 
> So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.
> 
> Cause rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ~yawn~
> 
> 15 posts in a welcome thread, or welcoming others aren't "meaningless" posts. It's such a minor requirement, it shouldn't bother anyone. Lots of forums have this type of requirement, I have seen them range from 5 to 50 posts, and some also even have a time requirement, such as a week or more!
> 
> It's an effective spam stopper and it works. Clearly nothing to get all butthurt over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... that's right ... take credit for my yawn, fucker.
Click to expand...

Taking credit? Or have you maybe thought about how they might be _contagious_?

Dicknose.


----------



## Luissa

you guys are bunch of children.


----------



## FireFly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.
> 
> I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.
> 
> And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.
> 
> So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.
> 
> Cause rules are rules.



I agree & have also been called out to post links that I am not able to post. I guess I will take Midnights advice & post a bunch of welcome newbys.


----------



## DiveCon

FireFly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of " we have always done it that way, so it is right" mentality.
> 
> I argued this very point when I joined. denying new posters link privileges for 15 posts does nothing but prevent them from providing backing for any claims they make  in the first 14 posts. And it encourages them to make 14 meaningless posts just to get link rights.
> 
> And we have seen Moderators go into threads with new posters and demand they provide a link when they did not have 15 posts.
> 
> So basically newbies just make 14 idiot posts so that on the 15th one you can link. Defeating the entire point of the supposed reason to prevent links for 15 posts.
> 
> Cause rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree & have also been called out to post links that I am not able to post. I guess I will take Midnights advice & post a bunch of welcome newbys.
Click to expand...

just tell them you cant yet and have them look at your post count
you can post an address without the hyperlink on it
just remove the http:// and the www


----------



## FireFly

DiveCon said:


> just tell them you cant yet and have them look at your post count
> you can post an address without the hyperlink on it
> just remove the xxx and the xxx



I tried explaining that to some A-Hole poster screaming at me. He was a basic retard.


----------



## DiveCon

FireFly said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just tell them you cant yet and have them look at your post count
> you can post an address without the hyperlink on it
> just remove the xxx and the xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried explaining that to some A-Hole poster screaming at me. He was a basic retard.
Click to expand...

what was the name of that basic retard?


----------



## Huh?

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.


Hmmm...perhaps the rule should be 15 intelligent posts...then you'd really be fucked...have a good day and welcome...I'm almost tempted to search for your 16th post...almost.


----------



## xotoxi

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.


 
I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!

I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".


----------



## asaratis

KissMy said:


> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.





KissMy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
Click to expand...

I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.

What the fuck?

Where are the links?

Please post a fuckin' link to something!

...and 

welcome to USMB.


----------



## Huh?

asaratis said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...


Make it a simple link though so the fools can keep up...


----------



## Gunny

Huh? said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make it a simple link though so the fools can keep up...
Click to expand...


Fools don't keep up, junior.


----------



## Huh?

Gunny said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a simple link though so the fools can keep up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fools don't keep up, junior.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...was the sarcasm lost on you pops?


----------



## AllieBaba

It seems people have forgotten the age-old technique of posting a quote, then naming the source.

Yes, it's really hard, but comes in so handy sometimes. You used to learn how to do it in high school comp.


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a simple link though so the fools can keep up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fools don't keep up, junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...was the sarcasm lost on you pops?
Click to expand...

seems you missed it yourself


----------



## Huh?

Hey Gunny...don't make any sudden turns.


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> Hey Gunny...don't make any sudden turns.


face it
you missed HIS sarcasm


----------



## Luissa

Huh? said:


> Hey Gunny...don't make any sudden turns.



he does have a problem with sharp edges.


----------



## Huh?

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunny...don't make any sudden turns.
> 
> 
> 
> face it
> you missed HIS sarcasm
Click to expand...

How about you explain it then?


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunny...don't make any sudden turns.
> 
> 
> 
> face it
> you missed HIS sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you explain it then?
Click to expand...

WTF?
you need more than the  to understand it?


----------



## Huh?

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> face it
> you missed HIS sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> How about you explain it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF?
> you need more than the  to understand it?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should get your eyeglass prescription checked...

Care to try again?


----------



## Luissa




----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you explain it then?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> you need more than the  to understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should get your eyeglass prescription checked...
> 
> Care to try again?
Click to expand...

nope, it's clearly beyond your capabilities


----------



## Huh?

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> you need more than the  to understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should get your eyeglass prescription checked...
> 
> Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, it's clearly beyond your capabilities
Click to expand...


In other words you can't admit to your foible.


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should get your eyeglass prescription checked...
> 
> Care to try again?
> 
> 
> 
> nope, it's clearly beyond your capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you can't admit to your foible.
Click to expand...

whatever
your making yourself look fucking stupid
dont let me stop you


----------



## Huh?

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, it's clearly beyond your capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you can't admit to your foible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever
> your making yourself look fucking stupid
> dont let me stop you
Click to expand...


 ...


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you can't admit to your foible.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever
> your making yourself look fucking stupid
> dont let me stop you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

yeah, there is a HUGE difference there, eh?
dumbfuck

you DO realize they are BOTH winks, right?


----------



## Huh?

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever
> your making yourself look fucking stupid
> dont let me stop you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, there is a HUGE difference there, eh?
> dumbfuck
> 
> you DO realize they are BOTH winks, right?
Click to expand...


It's always fun to watch you devolve and spin...g'night.


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there is a HUGE difference there, eh?
> dumbfuck
> 
> you DO realize they are BOTH winks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always fun to watch you devolve and spin...g'night.
Click to expand...

wow, what a fucktard


----------



## asaratis

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, there is a HUGE difference there, eh?
> dumbfuck
> 
> you DO realize they are BOTH winks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun to watch you devolve and spin...g'night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, what a fucktard
Click to expand...

Actually, he was right.  Gunny's reply was correctly stated but ignored the initial sarcasm.  You could have pointed that out, but...being a confrontational sort of person, you decided to start an adolescence match.  Huh simply recognized that and left then scene.  You win!

Go sit in the corner.


----------



## DiveCon

asaratis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun to watch you devolve and spin...g'night.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what a fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he was right.  Gunny's reply was correctly stated but ignored the initial sarcasm.  You could have pointed that out, but...being a confrontational sort of person, you decided to start an adolescence match.  Huh simply recognized that and left then scene.  You win!
> 
> Go sit in the corner.
Click to expand...

no, you are quite wrong
maybe YOU should go sit in the corner


----------



## AllieBaba

Both of you sit in the corner with your noses touching.


----------



## Luissa

So I have discovered we should really be happy with our system. I joined another message board and the mod has to approve every post before it will be posted. I am sure this only lasts a short time but just say they are not real fast at approving posts. I guess there is no place like home.


----------



## KissMy

xotoxi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
Click to expand...




asaratis said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is FNG?  15 posts?  wow...how mean of you gunny...that takes all of 2 minutes...
> 
> i bet he's one of midnights friends....heheheee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...



*How is this for a new USMB poster?*


----------



## Xenophon

KissMy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How is this for a new USMB poster?*
Click to expand...

Lengthy.


----------



## Article 15

KissMy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How is this for a new USMB poster?*
Click to expand...


A total cut n' paste piece almost entirely ripped off of The American Thinker.

Less than impressive.


----------



## Sidestreamer

California Girl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
Click to expand...


Bah, fuck that. He may run the board but I'll run my own show and I'll piss on whoever I want from any distance... starting with the n00b.

KissMy, you think this is a hazing? We will rape your n00b ass through the next 100 threads even when you stop at 8. Grow some eyes on the back of your head, because your cellmates already really like you...


----------



## Dis

Sidestreamer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, fuck that. He may run the board but I'll run my own show and I'll piss on whoever I want from any distance... starting with the n00b.
> 
> KissMy, you think this is a hazing? We will rape your n00b ass through the next 100 threads even when you stop at 8. Grow some eyes on the back of your head, because your cellmates already really like you...
Click to expand...


Someone stole your meds again?


----------



## Sidestreamer

Dis said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, fuck that. He may run the board but I'll run my own show and I'll piss on whoever I want from any distance... starting with the n00b.
> 
> KissMy, you think this is a hazing? We will rape your n00b ass through the next 100 threads even when you stop at 8. Grow some eyes on the back of your head, because your cellmates already really like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone stole your meds again?
Click to expand...


No. I just know they laced them with bionic transmitters, so I threw them away.


----------



## Sidestreamer

KissMy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How is this for a new USMB poster?*
Click to expand...


I just realized you bumped a two-month self-welcome thread for... this.

You really are a lame-ass.

Neg'd. Eat shit and die. I hate you.


----------



## asaratis

KissMy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid rule to have to post 15 times to be able to post links to facts, government documents, scientific theories, etc. Any how here goes #4.
> 
> BTW how is everyone out there? Are you tired of all the lies out there? I know I am & I have come to blow the lid off a few. Just waiting for my chance to blast a few posting fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FNG means "F**king New Guy"
> 
> A term used in the military to denote someone new to the war. Troops who had some time under their belt wouldn't talk to them until they proved that they wouldn't die within the first few days. "So you're the fng? Don't get shot."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How is this for a new USMB poster?*
Click to expand...


As predicted...worthless reprinting of the words of others with no attached original thought.  Quite as expected.

You could have posted this copy-session months ago...and we'd have still recognized your inadequacy.


----------



## Dis

Sidestreamer said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that you are going to be a _REAL_ winner!
> 
> I can't wait to see you "blasting fools".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a link in your 16th post...maybe something to verify that you know how to post a link.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Where are the links?
> 
> Please post a fuckin' link to something!
> 
> ...and
> 
> welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *How is this for a new USMB poster?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just realized you bumped a two-month self-welcome thread for... this.
> 
> You really are a lame-ass.
> 
> *Neg'd. Eat shit and die. I hate you.*
Click to expand...


Pretty powerful words for 11 pts. 

Sorry.. I have to laugh.. Whatever/whomever you're trying to sound like, you actually come off as Mighty Mouse, when usually your insults are kinda funny..

What happened?


----------



## KissMy

Sidestreamer said:


> He may run the board but I'll run my own show and I'll piss on whoever I want from any distance... starting with the n00b.
> 
> KissMy, you think this is a hazing? We will rape your n00b ass through the next 100 threads even when you stop at 8. Grow some eyes on the back of your head, because your cellmates already really like you...



- You may like that back door action but, I don't swing that way. 
- You will have to continue to hump that sticky whole in your prison issued mattress. 
- No. That was not a come-on. 
- Yes. That was a rejection of your advance. 
- You should know a rejection when you read one as I am sure you get them all the time.


----------



## Sidestreamer

KissMy said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may run the board but I'll run my own show and I'll piss on whoever I want from any distance... starting with the n00b.
> 
> KissMy, you think this is a hazing? We will rape your n00b ass through the next 100 threads even when you stop at 8. Grow some eyes on the back of your head, because your cellmates already really like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - You may like that back door action but, I don't swing that way.
> - You will have to continue to hump that sticky whole in your prison issued mattress.
> - No. That was not a come-on.
> - Yes. That was a rejection of your advance.
> - You should know a rejection when you read one as I am sure you get them all the time.
Click to expand...



And just like that you're green? Wow, somebody hates me... they can eat shit and die as well, and all of you can fuck off--and no, not in that gay way that you're projecting yet asking for. Seriously I read this and can almost hear that queer lisp coming out of you....


----------



## Sidestreamer

And KissMy negs me, lol. Zero points of "lame."

I'll give you a fucking math lesson...


----------



## KissMy

Sidestreamer said:


> And KissMy negs me, lol. Zero points of "lame."
> 
> I'll give you a fucking math lesson...



  You negative rated me first you whining douche wad!


----------



## DiveCon

KissMy said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And KissMy negs me, lol. Zero points of "lame."
> 
> I'll give you a fucking math lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negative rated me first you whining douche wad!
Click to expand...

you missed the point
a neg rep from you doesnt do anything to him but make him laugh


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Dis said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to show off your intelligence, or lack thereof, right off the bat.  Not to mention your lack of good judgment pulling MY chain right off the bat. We shall be best buds, you and I, I can tell.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, tough.  How's that work for you?  While the 15 post rule helps keep sales spammers off the board, it doesn't do shit for spammers of stupidity, as is evidenced by your post.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or one of the moderators, or ... you can all 1-800-EAT-SHIT if all you want to do is whine.
> 
> And please, DO have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East there Gunny don't blow a gasket. I was just expressing my US right to free speech unless that is not allowed on your forum titled US Message Board. BTW thanks for letting me know I can cuss with the 1-800-EAT-SHIT comment because I was under the impression that it was against the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  No offense, dude, but you're about as bright as a gray crayon.
Click to expand...


And he isn't the sharpest crayon in the box either!

With all the folks loosing their jobs, folks have lots more time to post really crazy stuff to message boards.     
Just a little picture of Kissmy's importance in the universe..





and I just like posting cute animal pictures, and this thread has all the stupid it needs, so it needs derailing to something positive
Here is a bat-eared fox kit from Zimbabwe.  Kawaaii!


----------



## Sidestreamer

KissMy said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And KissMy negs me, lol. Zero points of "lame."
> 
> I'll give you a fucking math lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You negative rated me first you whining douche wad!
Click to expand...


You call that whining?

You're socially retarded, though you're too mentally defective to realize that.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Just more cute animal pictures.
A face that gets more love than KissMy could dream of.


----------



## Huh?

ROFLMAO...I haven't been around for a while and return to find that Dive has neg rep'd me for a three month old post.

What a loser you are Dive..you really should get a life.


----------



## Dis

Huh? said:


> ROFLMAO...I haven't been around for a while and return to find that Dive has neg rep'd me for a three month old post.
> 
> What a loser you are Dive..you really should get a life.



But you had to come back, and dig this thread up from the depths of hell just to tell us he negged you.

What a loser you are, Huh.  You really should get a life.

Now..off to neg Divey.


----------



## Paulie

California Girl said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blind leading the stupid.
> 
> As far as I can *see*, I appear to be the blind one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh! Sacasm, I like it!  Whoo hoo!
> 
> Tip: Don't piss off Gunny. Gunny is God and a completely lovely guy (sucks up to GunnyGod) but anyone else is fair game!
Click to expand...


Sucks up to?  More like sucks OFF.


----------



## Huh?

Dis said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO...I haven't been around for a while and return to find that Dive has neg rep'd me for a three month old post.
> 
> What a loser you are Dive..you really should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you had to come back, and dig this thread up from the depths of hell just to tell us he negged you.
> 
> What a loser you are, Huh.  You really should get a life.
> 
> Now..off to neg Divey.
Click to expand...


No actually, I didn't "dig this thread up"...all I did was follow the link the where Dive dug it up...that poor fool is still carrying a vendetta because I put him in his place so many times over on Hannity where he had no recourse but to finally ignore me...over here he has the ability to neg rep and thinks that gives him some sort of power...he's really the loser and nothing but a pathetic joke.

And, of course:



> FNG who needs to post...  	01-29-2010 01:07 PM 	 DiveCon  	and i'll do it again, asshole


----------



## DiveCon

Huh? said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO...I haven't been around for a while and return to find that Dive has neg rep'd me for a three month old post.
> 
> What a loser you are Dive..you really should get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you had to come back, and dig this thread up from the depths of hell just to tell us he negged you.
> 
> What a loser you are, Huh.  You really should get a life.
> 
> Now..off to neg Divey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, I didn't "dig this thread up"...all I did was follow the link the where Dive dug it up...that poor fool is still carrying a vendetta because I put him in his place so many times over on Hannity where he had no recourse but to finally ignore me...over here he has the ability to neg rep and thinks that gives him some sort of power...he's really the loser and nothing but a pathetic joke.
> 
> And, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNG who needs to post...  	01-29-2010 01:07 PM 	 DiveCon  	and i'll do it again, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

whiner


----------



## Dis

DiveCon said:


> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you had to come back, and dig this thread up from the depths of hell just to tell us he negged you.
> 
> What a loser you are, Huh.  You really should get a life.
> 
> Now..off to neg Divey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, I didn't "dig this thread up"...all I did was follow the link the where Dive dug it up...that poor fool is still carrying a vendetta because I put him in his place so many times over on Hannity where he had no recourse but to finally ignore me...over here he has the ability to neg rep and thinks that gives him some sort of power...he's really the loser and nothing but a pathetic joke.
> 
> And, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNG who needs to post...  	01-29-2010 01:07 PM 	 DiveCon  	and i'll do it again, asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whiner
Click to expand...


Look who's talking, big boy..

Go suck an egg, and when you're finished, go fuck yourself.


----------



## DiveCon

Dis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, I didn't "dig this thread up"...all I did was follow the link the where Dive dug it up...that poor fool is still carrying a vendetta because I put him in his place so many times over on Hannity where he had no recourse but to finally ignore me...over here he has the ability to neg rep and thinks that gives him some sort of power...he's really the loser and nothing but a pathetic joke.
> 
> And, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> whiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking, big boy..
> 
> Go suck an egg, and when you're finished, go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

right back atcha, bitch


----------



## L.K.Eder

welcome fucking new guy. this thread is the best of the year 2010.


----------

